# Raspberry Pi – Virtuelle Tastatur bei Passwortabfrage anzeigen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. März 2015)

Hallo,
ich hab an meinem raspberry ein touchscreen angeschlossen und die virtuelle Tastatur Matchbox installiert.
Weiß jemand wie ich die Tastatur auch schon bei der Passwortabfrage bei der Anmeldung angezeigt bekomme?

Viele Grüße


----------

